# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Is The Earth The Center Of The Universe ??? This information says "yes it is .."

## NativeOne

Alright people here we go ..

According to the Copernican Principle and the Cosmological Principle. 'Earth's solar system 
is nothing special, and that being any where in this universe, will look the same' ..

.. However with early studies of cosmic microwave background (CMB), (starting in 1993), 
COBE then the WMAP satellites, where scientists used 'Space Noise' are now faced with a 
signal from the largest scales of the universe. A signal, made up of Hot and Cold sections 
of space (Of which i call a belt the universe wears) that points right back at Earth. 
The third space explorer (a triple check of their own data, ALL of them paid for by the 
American tax payer) 

Planck Satellite (March 2013) put the nail in the coffin of the Copernican Principle as well 
as the Cosmological Principle. The universe is NOT random, and does have a point of 
reference and it's EARTH ..

This "signal" (as it were) literally intersects the universes equator with Earth's equator ..
If that was not enough, there's also another intersecting line that not only lines up with 
the Earth's axis but the surrounding solar systems (and galaxy's) axis's as well .. 
So both the Ecliptic plane and Equinoxes are permanently lined up to the universe ..
Keeping everything in tune, with Earth ..

In all, this does indeed indicate, we are in a special place in the universe.
This answers the aged old question , that the Earth is in fact, IS the center of the universe ..

A quote from Laurence Krauss commented in 2005: second to last paragraph -
 But when you look at [the cosmic microwave background] map, you also see that the structure 
that is observed, is in fact, in a weird way, correlated with the plane of the earth around the sun. 
Is this Copernicus coming back to haunt us? Thats crazy. Were looking out at the whole universe. 
Theres no way there should be a correlation of structure with our motion of the earth around the 
sun  the plane of the earth around the sun  the ecliptic. That would say we are truly the center 
of the universe.
http://edge.org/conversation/the-ene...t-isn-39t-zero

Nasa as of now have been removing any and all info relating to this study, this is taxpayer data 
why are they removing it, from plain sight? And unless you're able to decypher the images and 
formulas used, and put it into laymans terms you would never know this has happened .. well i 
guess it's all sumed up in the name they have given the universe's belt .. "the axis of evil" because 
it does away with their fantasy land, and they can no longer (you would believe) makeup things as 
they go along .. and yes this also does away with the dark matter concept because it's 
NO LONGER NEEDED .. or viable .. and they know this ..

So now i will sit back and read the 'reviews', and see who will try to  justify that the earth is not the center of the universe .. because that  is what they have been trying to do, for over ten years keeping this  quite, and can do nothing but .. try and keep this quite ..

https://medium.com/we-are-in-a-speci...n-26f88f17a732
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Sp...early_Universe
http://www.cosmos.esa.int/web/planck

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Suzanimal

> So you're saying that both the Earth's equator and axis align with that of the universe?
> 
> And also that the Earth's equator and axis align with that of the solar system?


I think so but keep it "quite".

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## heavenlyboy34

If you ask me, I'm the center of the universe.

----------


## dannno

> If you ask me, I'm the center of the universe.





> Who doesn't think they're at
> The center of the universe


-Built to Spill

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdTw596Ok68

----------


## Spikender

> If you ask me, I'm the center of the universe.


Such modesty, you are a credit to your family.

Also, this is pretty amazing if any of it is at all true. I wonder if Earth farted out the universe and that's how it was created? Like the Big Fart instead of the Big Bang or something.

----------


## TER

This is fascinating!  Thank you for posting it!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Such modesty, you are a credit to your family.
> *
> Also, this is pretty amazing if any of it is at all true. I wonder if Earth farted out the universe and that's how it was created? Like the Big Fart instead of the Big Bang or something.


Indeed!  Thanks for noticing!  ~hugs~

----------


## NativeOne

> So you're saying that both the Earth's equator and axis align with that of the universe?
> 
> And also that the Earth's equator and axis align with that of the solar system?


That was a miss print on my behalf .. there is *Two distinct signals*,  
The Earth's Equator aligns perfectly with the Universe's Equator ..
The Ecliptic of the universe, aligns with the Ecliptic of our solar system .. as well as others

It's NOT just a local phenomenon, there are two planes that have been generated
and every thing in this universe, operate by them specifically, which shouldn't be from
what the original big bang claims have stated in the past .. everything points back to Earth,
as the originator .. in other words, the universe focuses energy towards us ..

Everything that we know thus far is lined up in some fashion to what is named "the axis of evil"

It throws everything we have learned to this point .. out of the window ..

in other words, we have a point of reference .. where before, we was taught there was none ..

----------


## NativeOne

> This is fascinating!  Thank you for posting it!


It was my pleasure to post this .. i love science, when it's based on observation ..

and you're welcome ..

----------


## Ronin Truth

We could certainly manage a quicker getaway from an edge.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The Earth is certainly the center of my universe.

----------


## osan

Oh for Pete's sake... we're not even the center of the galaxy.

This smells like a vast, heaping, steaming pile of bull$#@!.

It would not surprise me in the least to find that, were I transported instantly to the "edge" of the observable universe, the exact same phenomena would be seen there, as well.

The self-aggrandizing nonsense people come up with can get a guy's head hurting.  It seems that the farther we "advance", the more inane and masturbatory our world views tend to become.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It would not surprise me in the least to find that, were I transported instantly to the "edge" of the observable universe, the exact same phenomena would be seen there, as well.


This. Unless it has been determined that the universe is finitely bounded with discrete "edges" whose distances from any given point can be meaningfully measured, then either (1) the universe has no "center" in any meaningful sense, or (2) some way can be found to interpret pretty much any point in the universe as its "center."

The OP is just an illustration of option (2) as applied to the Earth.

----------


## osan

> This. Unless it has been determined that the universe is finitely bounded with discrete "edges" whose distances from any given point can be meaningfully measured, then either (1) the universe has no "center" in any meaningful sense, or (2) some way can be found to interpret pretty much any point in the universe as its "center."
> 
> *The OP is just an illustration of option (2) as applied to the Earth.*


Beside that, who gives the least damn about whether we are at *the* center, or merely _a_ center? 

This brand of thinking hints strongly to me of a mindset seeking pretexts for behavior; _Empire_ pretexts.

I swear, the older I become the more despicable becomes the mean human race to my eyes.

Consider the deal with Gallileo.  The "church", that den of murderous, thieving hypocritical perverts threatened him with all manner of horrors and kept him under house arrest because he had the temerity to posit an idea that did not subordinate and comport itself with Theire orthodoxy.  Those beliefs were politically rooted and structured, but thinly garbed and sold as flimsy, imbecilic religious raiment.  If we were not the center, then all of a sudden Theire positions on this world adopted a diminished quality, calling into question the infallibility of their $#@! In Chief, as well as everything else relating to their purports of God-given authority.  Lies, damned lies, and religious filth masquerading as God's scheme of things.  And we still suffer under this tyranny. Empire has destroyed the race of men, the specific form being largely irrelevant.

----------


## NativeOne

> Beside that, who gives the least damn about whether we are at *the* center, or merely _a_ center? 
> 
> This brand of thinking hints strongly to me of a mindset seeking pretexts for behavior; _Empire_ pretexts.
> ..


Well obviously those who believe in Copernican Principle and the Cosmological Principle, who have built
their entire careers stating that the Earth held NO meaningful place or deserved any special focus ..

Simply because there was no "reference points in space" except from where you are starting from, to 
where you wish to go .. 

To them Earth was non essential to the affairs of this universe, How be it, the universe has a special view 
with Earth as with NO OTHER planet, asteroid, or anything else ..

Other than an ecliptic plane of which they all must "cow Tow too", as  the universe itself raises Earth to it's proper seat in the universe as  the universe's gem, because both the universe and the Earth are the sole  entities that have the same (EXACT), Equator plane .. 

Now you can read into that what ever you wish .. or how you wish to read it .. but the science is plain as day ..

Three different probes, over a ten year period, each probe proved the one before it data to be true ..

Earth is the apple of universe's EYE ...

So really please, weep else where .. here's some flowers and tissue .. get over it ..

----------

